
Book Review - Programming Erlang, Software for a Concurrent World By Joe Armstrong - Anon84
http://doubleclix.wordpress.com/2009/01/20/book-review-programming-erlang-software-for-a-concurrent-world-by-joe-armstrong/
======
Dilpil
Using Erlang for efficiency is like using C++ for simplicity.

~~~
inklesspen
I don't see the post claiming Erlang is the most efficient language out there.
So I'm guessing you're just being a jerk here.

But there are several definitions of efficiency in programming. Sure, it won't
perform as well as a good optimizing C compiler. But Erlang does have pretty
good performance, and it has great support for distributed processing. Using
Erlang/OTP means you don't have to hack your way through distributed stuff,
probably getting it wrong. It also has good support for upgrading code on the
fly without taking down the system. In those ways, Erlang could be said to be
more efficient than C.

